# Ramp angle



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Older couple I know want a ramp built off their porch. Both don't like the steps (4). What is the min or max angle that is allowed (if there is one). Height of porch is about 3.5 ft. I figure something about equal to a 3/12 in roof terms. So that a 12 or 14 ft ramp would be good.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Older couple I know want a ramp built off their porch. Both don't like the steps (4). What is the min or max angle that is allowed (if there is one). Height of porch is about 3.5 ft. I figure something about equal to a 3/12 in roof terms. So that a 12 or 14 ft ramp would be good.


No steeper than 1 1/2” per foot, with 1” being preferred.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

1inch per foot is the A.D.A. requirement if i remember correctly. Might just build to that spec in case they ever end up in a chair as the years pass.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks thats what I was looking for.

After thinking about it, 36 ft. ramp would be much much too long. 

This home is a manufactured type home in a mobile home community. Door is right about middle with your typical fiberglass porch. If I remember correctly it has 4 steps plus the top landing. 36 ft. ramp would put it darn near the road. Driveway pulls right up to the porch.
Wonder if it could be built to their liking.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Thanks thats what I was looking for.



Here are ADA guidelines.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/wheelchair-ramp-building-specs-60635.html


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

You could make it a two part ramp with 18 feet in one direction to a landing area and then back the same way you came with the other 18 feet


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Make sure it meets the required width. I built numerous ramps on township halls. One time the guy that designed one would not allow me to have long enough deck boards for the surface to make it wide enough. I needed to put the guide boards on the in side of the using 16 foot 2x4's so it looked right. After it got red tagged by the inspector I had to put the 2x4s between the posts. The look like crap as they are wavy. I know a lot of the people in that township that knew I had built it so that made me look bad as the builder.

The same guy that designed the ramp had me build a corral with the posts 10 foot apart. I told him they need to be 8 foot apart so I could use 16 foot 2x4's and alternate the joints to keep it straight. After a little while it was a wavy mess. The owner of the business got on me about it. I called the designer over and told the boss to talk to him as I told him it was not the right way to build it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> You could make it a two part ramp with 18 feet in one direction to a landing area and then back the same way you came with the other 18 feet


He would have little to no driveway left for cars to park


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> He would have little to no driveway left for cars to park


Without seeing the set up I guess it maybe hard to picture what I m trying to describe. I was thinking it could be run towards the back of the trailer and then the second ramp back toward the front


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> Without seeing the set up I guess it maybe hard to picture what I m trying to describe. I was thinking it could be run towards the back of the trailer and then the second ramp back toward the front


No room doing it that way. AC and a shed and a tree in the way.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Time for the elevator lift.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I built a ramp for a sister-in-law who is in a wheelchair and one for a son-in-law. It is tough to get enough room to build it to those specs. I just made the first as long as I could and no one ever said anything about it not being to code. It was up north and I doubt it was ever inspected by anyone. The second, I went out into the yard a ways, then a landing, then over to the drive.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

He's gonna call the community office to see if they have any restrictions and go from there.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

If you think about it, almost all the handicap "ramps" put in the crosswalks now a days are not ADA compliance. That being said; dad had a ramp which was about a 30 degree slope, better than a 2 on 12 pitch for sure. His power wheelchair was able to ascend it. 

7 - 6" steps? Ramps can get SLIPPERY!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

They just have to build it with what you have to go with and hope it doesn't get a second look from the township.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

My church surprised me by building a wheelchair ramp onto my home. The retired builder involved said that everything involved was done to code. I received a letter today that someone complained that a ramp was built at my place without a permit. If that is needed I sure did not know about it. My lawyer will handle it beginning in the morning. It is a sad statement on our society when we often need a lawyer more than we need a doctor. I wish the government, local and otherwise, would stop sticking their hands in my pockets but that is probably too much to want. Then they wonder why I vote no on millages?????? And they wonder why I help to vote politicians out of office ??????


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

ridgewalker How high is the landing where the ramp starts. Where I am at you do not need a permit to build a deck if it is under a certain height. I can not remember what that is. You do not even need hand rails under that height. If your ramp is under that height at the top why would you need a permit for a ramp.

There are a lot of things you can do on a house that should not need a permit for as they are considered maintenance. New siding, roof, replacing windows if the opening in not changed are a few of them.


----------

